# Our Old Fella Has Some STINKY Breath!



## Bren (Dec 1, 2013)

Piper is 14y, 7m, we've had him for about 14 months as a rescue from an abusive situation. He's the BEST guy, loaded with lipomas, mild OA (tx'd with Metacam), gets high grade healthy food and all natural treats and whole food goodies. Lately his breath has knocked us on our BUTTS with the dead fish low tide stink! The only thing that has changed is that he gets 1-2 Tums at night for mild acid reflux. Could this be the cause? 

We've seen him through some scary things including mast cell cancer (successful removal of tumor) and some mild dementia. We can handle just about ANYTHING but this is a killer! LOL! Any advice appreciated - I am so thrilled to find a group devoted solely to Goldens!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The thing to keep in mind with bad breath is it usually is a clue as far as what is going on inside. If it's not the teeth. And even teeth problems are a reflection of what's going on internally.

Our collie has rancid breath - and we know pretty much that is because he has chronic intestinal problems. So we know what you are going through. Arthur's breath would kill a horse.  

Follow up with the vet to see what may be causing his stomach upset + long term use of Tums.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would suggest adding probiotics, search the forum for recommendations about them. Most bad breath issues IMO with dogs have to do with digestive tract problems. Assuming the teeth or any other observation conditions in the mouth are ruled out as a potential cause.

Thank you for adopting an old gold


----------

